# Duh kids are getting big!



## Roy and Vicky (Jul 3, 2012)

Duh is now 4 months old, Minnie is about 3 months old.  They are growing fast


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 3, 2012)

Whose DUH?  lol, cute little calves!!

I like the one who i think is Minny, lol


----------



## Roy and Vicky (Jul 3, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Whose DUH?  lol, cute little calves!!
> 
> I like the one who i think is Minny, lol


Duh is the black angus.  A little history on his name LOL.  His momma had a prolapsed uterus during his birth and so it was long and he spent too much time in the birthing canal so he's a little "slow."  Roys' brother suggest Duh because they dont' like that word.  I said anytime I've said Duh I've always said Well Duh, so that became his name.  Then I told Roy he needs a last night, so he said Mass, so "Well Duh Mass" became his name, Duh for short.  and he knows his name and comes to it lol.

Minnie was about 5 weeks old when we got her, she's obviously the other one lol, the hereford short horn cross.  her full name is Miss Minnie Pearl  thought i usually call her Miss Daisy May!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 4, 2012)

Roy and Vicky said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured  Lol!

Yes Minny is adorable xD


----------

